# Great tip from pax



## ChristianZound (Jul 18, 2019)

Has anyone gotten $20 bucks or more tip on a short ride?? Like less than 6 miles


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Yes many times.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Once. Picked up a husband and a wife in an upscale town. Husband was drunk, wife was cranky. He handed me a $20 and apologized for being a "Jackass".


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

Was given a $100 from some drunk millennials to "get myself something nice at the soup kitchen". Ride was like 8 miles out of the city. I said thanks and went home later that night to my house and $100,000 job on Monday.


----------



## Joecaronyc (Aug 1, 2018)

This was a UE delivery . ... 2 stacked trips


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Drove a dude literally a few blocks away only getting the minimum fare from his apartment to the casino. Handed me a 20 dollar bill.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Yes, a drunken young man started taking his money out of his wallet, balled it up and threw it at me. Said I could have his scraps. When I unfolded the bills it added up to $65 on a short ride.


----------



## ChristianZound (Jul 18, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Yes, a drunken young man started taking his money out of his wallet, balled it up and threw it at me. Said I could have his scraps. When I unfolded the bills it added up to $65 on a short ride.


What the f... ??What a ****** but tipped u good though. ?



Pax Collector said:


> Once. Picked up a husband and a wife in an upscale town. Husband was drunk, wife was cranky. He handed me a $20 and apologized for being a "Jackass".


The good thing is that he knew he was a jackass and acknowledge it not like some aholes ?.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

ChristianZound said:


> Has anyone gotten $20 bucks or more tip on a short ride?? Like less than 6 miles


I find that big tips tend to be on short rides.

Longer rides tend to tip more frequently.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I got a $50.00 cash tip for a round trip grocery store run. As long as I waited. I only had to wait 10 minutes, it was dead as hell anyways and the total trip was 3 miles.

Pax's has the serious "munchies.":wink:


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Use to get big tips all the time. Circumcising Elephants.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

I had a couple pass me a hundred dollar bill when I returned their cell phone to them upon noticing it in the back seat on the next ride. They were slightly spooked at the loss of the phone even though the wife had hers. It meant a lot to get it back.


----------



## Jacktheripx (Apr 24, 2019)

Had a dude pay me $400 cash the other weekend to drive him and his gf around town for a couple hours. Actual ride ended up being only like an hour and 20 mins. Best "fare" I ever had.


----------



## Seth619navy (Jul 14, 2017)

Returned a wallet to a nice older man, who pulled two $100 bills from the wallet and gave them to me as a reward. This was on top of his $30+ fare the night before. Granted, I had to drive a good 25 miles for the return, but it was worth it.


----------



## Arete2 (Jul 18, 2019)

Got a decent tip recently for a short ride. Large group; the women were going to drive themselves and the men were with me. Pulled up, waited... two minutes in a PAX came out and apologized, as the 'girls' weren't ready yet. Nice neighborhood and I appreciated the notice so I waited. Four minutes, and another PAX came out and apologized: girls still weren't ready. Tipped me in advance so... no problem! Ten minutes later the women came out followed by their husbands, who were in a great and appreciative mood... and tipped again. Probably didn't hurt that I had the music they wanted and we beat the women there by half a minute.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I got a $50.00 cash tip for a round trip grocery store run. As long as I waited. I only had to wait 10 minutes, it was dead as hell anyways and the total trip was 3 miles.
> 
> Pax's has the serious "munchies.":wink:


Awesome tip! Did the pax smell like weed? My biggest tippers when doing Eats were the potheads because they were so hungry and/or so thirsty.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Awesome tip! Did the pax smell like weed? My biggest tippers when doing Eats were the potheads because they were so hungry and/or so thirsty.


Yes they were in between smoking some Seattle weed called called 9lb hammer. They smelled like they lost a fight with a skunk. Whenever those types get out of my car, I reach into my glove box and grab my little kit:



















10 minutes and burning half a stick of Satya Sai Baba* Nag Champa* Agarbatti incense, and all pot smell is gone. My mom taught me that one. She was a weed head back in the day. She would hide the pot smell from my grandma by burning Nag Champa in her bedroom all the time.

Hi Mom! ?‍♀


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Yes they were in between smoking some Seattle weed called called 9lb hammer. They smelled like they lost a fight with a skunk. Whenever those types get out of my car, I reach into my glove box and grab my little kit:
> 
> View attachment 339925
> 
> ...


Great idea, thanks! Funny your mom taught you that!


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

ChristianZound said:


> Has anyone gotten $20 bucks or more tip on a short ride?? Like less than 6 miles


Just got a $20 tip on a $13 ride last Saturday. It was cash. Caddies are the best tippers.


----------



## Arete2 (Jul 18, 2019)

I've had good results with Fabreeze and pot-smell.


----------



## Sam amsalem (Aug 5, 2019)

ChristianZound said:


> Has anyone gotten $20 bucks or more tip on a short ride?? Like less than 6 miles


Of course. Some people can and it's nothing for them


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

EngineerAtHeart said:


> Was given a $100 from some drunk millennials to "get myself something nice at the soup kitchen". Ride was like 8 miles out of the city. I said thanks and went home later that night to my house and $100,000 job on Monday.


Southlake?


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Southlake?


No it was when I was Chicago and went from Wrigleyville (near where the Cubs play) to a suburb called Winnetka.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

ChristianZound said:


> Has anyone gotten $20 bucks or more tip on a short ride?? Like less than 6 miles


50 bucks on a 7 mile trip taking a mom and her daughter to 1st day of school then waiting 10 minutes to take mom back home. 
Then 35 bucks on a $11 fare doing 3 quick 5 minute stops for a tourist couple running errands on Sanibel the very next day.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

ChristianZound said:


> Has anyone gotten $20 bucks or more tip on a short ride?? Like less than 6 miles


No.

Today I did 22 trips.

No tips yet.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

ChristianZound said:


> Has anyone gotten $20 bucks or more tip on a short ride?? Like less than 6 miles


I once got a tip of $18 on a .06 mile ride.

I once got a $100 tip to drive around with music blasting on top of fare of $35 going about 10 miles.

I once got a $100 tip for driving away from the rider...the step mother didnt want me to pickup his stepson bcause he was really drunk and wanted to go to casino

Those are my memorable ones.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

ChristianZound said:


> Has anyone gotten $20 bucks or more tip on a short ride?? Like less than 6 miles


I got $20 cash from a pax (picked her up at Wal-Mart...yes, Wal-Mart) and took her 1.5 miles to Applebee's. She said she would give me $20 if I rolled down the rear window, where she was seated. You betcha I rolled down that window, and she gave the $20 right then and there.

I got a $30 cash tip from two 80-year-old ladies I picked up at a local supermarket. They were so impressed by how courteous and patient I was. The ride was maybe 3 miles at most.

I got a $28 cash tip from two gals who were getting tattoos. The tattoo parlor had just moved about 10 blocks up the hill from the old address they had entered as the destination. They freaked about having to walk, so I told them I'd just take them up the hill for free. They were rather appreciative, as evidenced by their $28 tip.

Moral of the story: Treat people with respect, and sometimes they will reward you nicely.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

rkozy said:


> Moral of the story: Treat people with respect, and sometimes they will reward you nicely.


Yeah... you are so NOT in Miami...


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Chorch said:


> Yeah... you are so NOT in Miami...


I'm lucky. I'm in a hardscrabble Midwestern Rust Belt town. It's basically a John Mellencamp/Bruce Springsteen song that hasn't been written yet. Yeah, it's nothing exciting...but the people here are pretty generous towards strangers. I lived in Chicago awhile, and hated the impersonal nature of Big City life.

Day-to-day life here is so much easier and pleasant. You will get the occasional jerk (because they are everywhere) but in Davenport,IA/Moline-Rock Island, IL you're more likely to get somebody nice. I count my blessings for that.


----------

